# Green Osage or mud cured



## Paul Veerkamp (Jun 13, 2017)

I have heard this is very rare. Don't know cause I find it every time I go and look. Just wondering if there is any website that gives detailed info on how it turns green. I know how and why but only from hearsay and experience not from research. Please post any site that may help explain. I am trying to write up a small explanation with references. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 13, 2017)

No clue of what mineral actually does it but I'm sure if you read enough articles about mineralization I am sure you will find some info.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (Jun 14, 2017)

gman2431 said:


> No clue of what mineral actually does it but I'm sure if you read enough articles about mineralization I am sure you will find some info.


I have read lots of other people's explanations but can not locate actual articles. I think it's harder to find green Osage on the internet than in the mud. Lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 14, 2017)

Contact your local university and talk someone there maybe? Biologist or maybe a geologist?


----------



## ClintW (Jun 14, 2017)

I once spent some time researching this. Here is the best info I could find. Osage orange shavings were commonly used as a yellow clothing dye from times past. With the addition of iron and a bit of something else ( can't seem to remember what), it could produce a dye that would make the fabric mossy green. 

That was the best info I could find on the yellow to green change. I believe one member here use to make man-made green Osage. Not sure of his process and it's probably going to stay a secret, based on what it seems the stuff sells for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (Jun 14, 2017)

ClintW said:


> I once spent some time researching this. Here is the best info I could find. Osage orange shavings were commonly used as a yellow clothing dye from times past. With the addition of iron and a bit of something else ( can't seem to remember what), it could produce a dye that would make the fabric mossy green.
> 
> That was the best info I could find on the yellow to green change. I believe one member here use to make man-made green Osage. Not sure of his process and it's probably going to stay a secret, based on what it seems the stuff sells for.


I have thousands of duck call, pen and bowl blanks of this green Osage and trying to get a good explanation that warrants the high prices. I have seen the man made and it does not compare in my books.


----------



## ClintW (Jun 15, 2017)

Paul Veerkamp said:


> I have thousands of duck call, pen and bowl blanks of this green Osage and trying to get a good explanation that warrants the high prices. I have seen the man made and it does not compare in my books.


It is for sure beautiful stuff. By the sounds of your supply I would say maybe it's not so rare. Just finding it, digging it out and cleaning it to mill are added to the cost. I would say comparable prices to bog oak would be appropriate, but that is also many thousands of years old too, which adds to it's specialness and thus price.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Jun 15, 2017)

It's a reaction with the tannins in the wood with the iron in the soil/water. Similar to ebonized maple or oak with WTD. That's how Joe did it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (Jun 15, 2017)

ClintW said:


> It is for sure beautiful stuff. By the sounds of your supply I would say maybe it's not so rare. Just finding it, digging it out and cleaning it to mill are added to the cost. I would say comparable prices to bog oak would be appropriate, but that is also many thousands of years old too, which adds to it's specialness and thus price.


It is easy to find here but hard to cut.


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 15, 2017)

Paul Veerkamp said:


> I have thousands of duck call, pen and bowl blanks of this green Osage and trying to get a good explanation that warrants the high prices. I have seen the man made and it does not compare in my books.




Post pict's of some finished calls!!!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (Jun 15, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> Post pict's of some finished calls!!!


I don't make calls. Just sell blanks. I make pens, bowls, canes and carvings. Sorry


----------



## Kenny Pedelahore (Jun 29, 2017)

WOW... I would be interested in buying some call blanks from you if possible. I just joined up and don't have a clue how to go about it on here.


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (Jun 29, 2017)

Kenny Pedelahore said:


> WOW... I would be interested in buying some call blanks from you if possible. I just joined up and don't have a clue how to go about it on here.


I have only sold blanks on here one time but I will sell you some blanks. You can tell me what you are looking for and I will post that for sale. Once I post it you just say you want it at that price and pm me from there. I post who it sold to and price. Not positive on all the details but I will read the rules again before I post. So yes, I will sell you some green Osage if you want some.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 29, 2017)

Kenny Pedelahore said:


> I just joined up and don't have a clue how to go about it on here.



I'd start reading the rules section and then post up an introduction in the intro section... but that's just me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Jun 29, 2017)

DKMD said:


> I'd start reading the rules section and then post up an introduction in the intro section... but that's just me.


Me too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LARRY STEPHENS (Jun 22, 2018)

Paul Veerkamp said:


> It is easy to find here but hard to cut.


Paul i'd be interested in some of that green osage if you still have some.


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (Jun 22, 2018)

LARRY STEPHENS said:


> Paul i'd be interested in some of that green osage if you still have some.


I always have some. What sizes are you looking for ?


----------



## LARRY STEPHENS (Jun 22, 2018)

Paul Veerkamp said:


> I always have some. What sizes are you looking for ?


main thing is needs to be 14"L. as looking at the end grain needs to be on some amount of angle or arc. 2x3" 2X2 anything from 1 1/2" to 2" wide by whatever length.


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (Jun 22, 2018)

Lol. That answer is all over the place. Can you give me a bit more details.


----------



## LARRY STEPHENS (Jun 22, 2018)

Paul Veerkamp said:


> Lol. That answer is all over the place. Can you give me a bit more details.


it can be 2x anything and 14"Long.


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (Jun 22, 2018)

I am limited but I can cut a few 1.25 x 2 x 14


----------



## LARRY STEPHENS (Jun 22, 2018)

i'd have to see the endgrain to know if smaller than 2X2 would work. i'd be cutting the block into 5/16"X1.5" X14"l. blanks and would need to have diagonal grain, i f you follow that. how much for a 1.25X2"X14?


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (Jun 26, 2018)

I sell 1.25” x 1.25” in various lengths. I get $2 per linear inch of length.


----------



## Bristol2018 (May 29, 2019)

Paul Veerkamp said:


> I don't make calls. Just sell blanks. I make pens, bowls, canes and carvings. Sorry




I am interested in some mud cured Osage blanks if you have any for sale. I was looking for 1.5x1.5x 12. They could be larger. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (Jun 5, 2019)

Bristol2018 said:


> I am interested in some mud cured Osage blanks if you have any for sale. I was looking for 1.5x1.5x 12. They could be larger. Thanks


I have many blanks. I do not recommend that length due to warping during the drying process.


----------



## Karl_TN (Jun 5, 2019)

Paul, Have you tried soaking any of your mud cured Osage blanks in DNA (Denatured Alcohol) for a few days before drying? I'm wondering if this might help a little with the warping issue, but unsure if it would adversely affect the green color. 

I'll be glad to do this experiment if you want to send me two similar 1.5x1.5x12 blanks like Allan wanted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (Jun 6, 2019)

Karl_TN said:


> Paul, Have you tried soaking any of your mud cured Osage blanks in DNA (Denatured Alcohol) for a few days before drying? I'm wondering if this might help a little with the warping issue, but unsure if it would adversely affect the green color.
> 
> I'll be glad to do this experiment if you want to send me two similar 1.5x1.5x12 blanks like Allan wanted.


It’s worth a try.


----------

